# taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?



## taks (2. September 2014)

*taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines hochwertigen Regals, welches aus den tiefen des schwedischen Königreichs kommt (Ikea).


Ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit ausser, dass sich die Tablare durchbiegen, wenn sie (zu)viel zu tragen haben.

So, nun kommt meine Frage: Wie kann ich das Durchbiegen verhindern?

Meine erste Idee wäre es ein L-Profil aus Aluminium mittig unter das Regal zu schrauben, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das klappt.
Und bevor ich 2 meter Aluprofile kaufe, frage ich lieber mal nach 


Gruss taks


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. September 2014)

*AW: taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*

Kannst du mal eine kleine Zeichnung deines Vorhabens posten, damit wir vom gleichen Mittig sprechen?


----------



## taks (2. September 2014)

*AW: taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*

In etwa so:
Grau ist das Tablar, rot das Profil.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. September 2014)

*AW: taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*

Ok also im Prinzip kannst du das so machen, sieht halt meistens nicht so besonders gut aus   Ich persönlich würde ein U oder Vierkantprofil bevorzugen. Bei einer Verdopplung der Holzbrettstärke verachtfacht sich im Übrigen die Durchbiegesteifigkeit. 

Je nachdem welche Abmessungen und Gewichte bei dem Regal im spiel sind würde vielleicht auch eine Verstärkung am hinteren Rand genügen. Ggf mit zusätzlichen Fixierpunkten an der Wand.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. September 2014)

*AW: taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*

Der Ansatz ist gut,  ich würde aber lieber ein passendes Holzprofil nehmen.  Sieht einfach besser aus ...

Und es nicht unbedingt mittig anbringen,  entweder bündig vorne an der Kante (wenn es das gleiche Holz ist),  oder ganz hinten (wie Tessa schon sagte)


----------



## taks (2. September 2014)

*AW: taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*

Also die Tablare sind Sperrholzplatten welche mit einer schwarzen Folie überzogen sind. Da müsste ich die Holzprofile noch schwarz anstreichen.
Finde schwarz mit alu sieht garned schlecht aus 

Noch eine Frage: Hält das wenn ich eine Holzschraube in das Sperrholz drehe? Oder soll ich eine Schraube mit metrischem Gewinde und Mutter nehmen?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. September 2014)

*AW: taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*

Ich persönlich würde es vermutlich doppelt befestigen. 

Also Sperrholzschraube durch das Profil ins Tablare (Würde das Loch entsprechend vorbohren)

und vor dem festschrauben das Profil dann noch mit Uhu 2-Komponentenkleber Plus Endfest 300 (oder etwas ähnlichem) drunterkleben. Ob so schrauben im Sperrholz halten hängt halt auch von der Dicke der Platte ab  Ich vermute mal das ganze soll oben nicht zu sehen sein


----------



## taks (2. September 2014)

*AW: taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*

Wieviel Schrauben braucht es denn etwa auf 80cm breite?
Wenn da 4 oder 6 Senkkopfschrauben auf der Oberfläche sind, stört mich das eigentlich nicht.
Das Holz ist etwa 1cm stark.

Nützt denn Klebstoff etwas, wenn man das Profil mit der Laminierung (Folie) zusammenklebt?


----------



## Stryke7 (2. September 2014)

*AW: taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*



taks schrieb:


> Wieviel Schrauben braucht es denn etwa auf 80cm breite?
> Wenn da 4 oder 6 Senkkopfschrauben auf der Oberfläche sind, stört mich das eigentlich nicht.
> Das Holz ist etwa 1cm stark.
> 
> Nützt denn Klebstoff etwas, wenn man das Profil mit der Laminierung (Folie) zusammenklebt?


 
Wenn du ein Durchbiegen verhindern willst,  reicht es ja eigentlich,  wenn das Profil  nur außen verschraubt wird ...   

Ja, es gibt da passende Kleber.  Ich habe in einem meiner Projekte mal Lochbleche aufeinander verklebt,  leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau was das für ein Zeug war. Aber es hält wirklich fest.
Falls du das sowieso in einem Baumarkt holst,  kannst du auch dort das Fachpersonal fragen.   Insofern es dort richtiges FACHpersonal  gibt.


----------



## taks (2. September 2014)

*AW: taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Durchbiegen verhindern willst,  reicht es ja eigentlich,  wenn das Profil  nur außen verschraubt wird ...



Ich glaub ich sitz heute schon zu lange vor dem PC 




> Ja, es gibt da passende Kleber.  Ich habe in einem meiner Projekte mal Lochbleche aufeinander verklebt,  leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau was das für ein Zeug war. Aber es hält wirklich fest.
> Falls du das sowieso in einem Baumarkt holst,  kannst du auch dort das Fachpersonal fragen.   Insofern es dort richtiges FACHpersonal  gibt.


 
Da weiss ich meistens besser bescheid als die -.-


----------



## Stryke7 (2. September 2014)

*AW: taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*



taks schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich sitz heute schon zu lange vor dem PC


Wie denn das;  der Tag ist doch erst 17 Stunden alt?  



taks schrieb:


> Da weiss ich meistens besser bescheid als die -.-


 
Eine traurige Wahrheit ...   Die meisten Angestellten dort taugen gerade mal als mobile Wegweiser. 

Nach einer Minute googlen  gefällt mir Pattex Hart-Kunststoff sehr gut für die Aufabe ... Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Regal so Ikea-typisch mit Kunststoff überzogen ist?


----------



## taks (3. September 2014)

*AW: taks wird Schreiner - Wie Regal-Tablare verstärken?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Regal so Ikea-typisch mit Kunststoff überzogen ist?


 
Habe gerade nachgeschaut: 



> Oberfläche aus Echtholzfurnier


----------

